# Hybrid fursona: keep or split her in two?



## Piper_Fox (May 14, 2011)

OK, so my fursona is a purple and orange Felifox(which is pretty unique in my opinion). I know that both foxes and cats are incredibly mainstream in the furry world, but I don't really identify with any other animals hence why she is a hybrid, I have characteristics of both. But I was wondering if that was a bit too contradictory considering that canines and felines are two different species of animal. Also if that does seem a bit too contradictory, should I just create two seperate fursonas? or continue with the one I have now? I'm open to suggestions on what to do, constructive critisism is wanted.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 14, 2011)

I honestly don't think ANYONE cares. It's your fursona, besides, you don't even need one... >_>


----------



## Piper_Fox (May 14, 2011)

well thanks for that, just wanted a little input.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 14, 2011)

Piper_Fox said:


> well thanks for that, just wanted a little input.


 
That was my input, it's your fursona, you choose what it is...


----------



## Piper_Fox (May 14, 2011)

*shrug* well saying something is more helpful then saying nothing I guess


----------



## Xegras (May 14, 2011)

I would like to know which of your characteristics match that of a cat and fox.


----------



## Piper_Fox (May 14, 2011)

Xegras said:


> I would like to know which of your characteristics match that of a cat and fox.


 
well, for one thing I purr when I'm happy so cat.

and I'm very family oriented so thats fox I would say.

I don't really feel like saying much more then that at the moment.


----------



## Xegras (May 14, 2011)

Piper_Fox said:


> OK, so my fursona is a purple and orange Felifox(which is pretty unique in my opinion). I know that both foxes and cats are incredibly mainstream in the furry world, but I don't really identify with any other animals hence why she is a hybrid, *I have characteristics of both*. But I was wondering if that was a bit too contradictory considering that canines and felines are two different species of animal. Also if that does seem a bit too contradictory, should I just create two seperate fursonas? or continue with the one I have now? I'm open to suggestions on what to do, constructive critisism is wanted.


 
Esssssssssssplain please


----------



## Piper_Fox (May 14, 2011)

As to the feline aspect, I purr, I hiss, I bite, and I play like a cat does. And as for the fox aspect, I'm very quick minded when necessary, I'm family oriented, and a bit of a moocher sometimes (scavenger like)


----------



## Smelge (May 14, 2011)

So, is "split her in two" some kind of euphemism for a good hard fucking?

Because if so, that's pretty tasteless.


----------



## Morumotto (May 14, 2011)

Keep her as both. I reckon hybrids are fine. c:


----------



## Piper_Fox (May 14, 2011)

Smelge said:


> So, is "split her in two" some kind of euphemism for a good hard fucking?
> 
> Because if so, that's pretty tasteless.


 That is most definatly not what I ment, I ment create two different fursonas


----------



## Heliophobic (May 14, 2011)

Contrary to popular belief, foxes are not canines.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fox


----------



## Piper_Fox (May 14, 2011)

Grycho said:


> Contrary to popular belief, foxes are not canines.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fox



Well thats new...thanks for the info


----------



## Radiohead (May 14, 2011)

Grycho said:


> Contrary to popular belief, foxes are not canines.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fox


 
Canidae 
Canids

Uhhhhm.

Clarification.
They are canines, but their tribe does not begin with Canis, that's really the only difference.


----------



## Zseliq (May 15, 2011)

Give her huge fangs.


----------



## Piper_Fox (May 15, 2011)

Zseliq said:


> Give her huge fangs.



I never thought about doing that...It actually would be pretty cool


----------



## Zseliq (May 16, 2011)

Piper_Fox said:


> I never thought about doing that...It actually would be pretty cool


 
Yes...Yes. :>


----------



## Billythe44th (May 16, 2011)

It doesn't matter what your character looks like. It's a wacky cartoon world we inhabit, after all.

No, what matters is how this cat or fox or catfox is characterized, what kind of personality it has.


----------



## Piper_Fox (May 16, 2011)

Billythe44th said:


> It doesn't matter what your character looks like. It's a wacky cartoon world we inhabit, after all.
> 
> No, what matters is how this cat or fox or catfox is characterized, what kind of personality it has.



you make a good point there, I've just been having issues mixing the cat characteristics with the fox ones when it comes to her mannerisms


----------



## FireFeathers (May 19, 2011)

I cannot get over that trying to meld Cat and fox just makes Fat cox.  I CAN'T UNSEE.


but yeah, fff, hybrid characters are badass. Who's gonna call you out? The SPECIES police?


----------



## Piper_Fox (May 20, 2011)

FireFeathers said:


> I cannot get over that trying to meld Cat and fox just makes Fat cox. I CAN'T UNSEE.
> 
> 
> but yeah, fff, hybrid characters are badass. Who's gonna call you out? The SPECIES police?


 
Thats just...wow...that actually never crossed my mind when I thought of her.

And actually, in the story I'm writing for her, getting called out by the species police would be an upside to the shit she goes through.

(but thats besides the point here) point being, that since I created this thread, I thought about it and I decided to keep her just the way she is...a cat/fox


----------

